# The Official "I'm Growing My Eyebrows Out" Thread



## Jennifer (Dec 20, 2007)

who else is growing their brows out?

mine were too thin, so i've been growing them out. i'm not even taking the strays off that i know will come off, anyway, cuz my problem was getting too carried away, so i don't trust myself or else everything would come off.

post pics, too, to share your progress!

here are my DISGUSTING brows! ignore the zit. i always seem to get them there, but nowhere else on my face.

i'm so excited cuz i haven't had them this long in forever!!!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 21, 2007)

mine have always been on the thick side


----------



## Ashley (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mine have always been on the thick side Me too! I'm practically hairless on my arms, etc., but it seems like my brows grow back two days after I get them done.


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 23, 2007)

im trying to do mine, but im having problems keeping the tweezers away from them *oops*


----------



## tammytt (Dec 23, 2007)

I always had bushy brows but my mom started to wax me since I was 14 so now they have never gone back like before.


----------



## DesertRose (Dec 23, 2007)

i dont like my eyebrow shape

im going to grow them out and try and get an arch


----------



## econ34 (Dec 24, 2007)

it is totally worth it to grow them out! i got them done a few years ago and they were HORRIBLE. like totally different. eew



. and it took me about a year to grow them out. so i rocked some guybrows for a while, but when i finally got them done it was sssooo worth the wait!


----------



## MindySue (Dec 24, 2007)

Im growing them out..but they arent growing lol. sigh.


----------



## NYchic (Dec 24, 2007)

Me too because the woman who did my eyebrows last time messed them up. The regular one who always does my brows wasn't there that day I went. Anyways what do you guys do? Wax? I get mine threaded. It really gives a nice shape than just waxing.


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 17, 2008)

its so hard not to overpluck! and they look quite nasty in the mid growing stage :[

i'm not even sure what shape or style i'm going for, i know i want them thicker and to have more shape to them..

does anyone know a site for different shapes and the face types they suit??


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 17, 2008)

Im also growing my brows. I totally over did it!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ceri-with-a-c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its so hard not to overpluck! and they look quite nasty in the mid growing stage :[i'm not even sure what shape or style i'm going for, i know i want them thicker and to have more shape to them..

does anyone know a site for different shapes and the face types they suit??

Here's a thread that might help



https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...light=eyebrows


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess I can chime in... Mine are "perfect" in shape finally, but I should let them get a tad thicker again... Even though I noticed they seem thinner in pics and once I've filled them in than without any filling in.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 18, 2008)

Good luck, they have great shape so I bet they`ll look so great very soon ! I get way too tweezer happy... and yea its terrible.


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i never fill my brows in with anything.. im wondering if i should start trying, especially in the growing out process!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im trying to do mine, but im having problems keeping the tweezers away from them *oops* I have the same problem too!


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been growing my eyebrows back since the end of January. I am sorry I don't have pics, but their coming back nice. I was itching to pluck, but I want more natural looking eyebrows.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 19, 2008)

my eyebrows won't grow out anymore... ::sigh::


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 19, 2008)

I always wonder if you shave them, will they grow back...or better (maybe worse) thicker...

I know it may be clique, but it's worth a try.


----------



## monniej (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm just settling with filling my brows in. i don't think they'll grow out any more. at 49 i seem to be loosing hairs on my brows and finding them on my chin! lmao~ i actually started by just tweezing out the grays and now they're all gray, so obviously that's not working anymore! lol~


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't tweezed in over a month, and I have been puttin on Rogaine 2x a day for about a week. They are coming in nicely for the most part. I do seem to have a bald spot, which is why I started the Rogaine.


----------



## Caseyr2008 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys I'm new to the site but thought I might chip in. I have Keratosis Pilaris (severe) which basically means that everywhere but my hands and feet that I grow hair I have this tiny little red bump (too much Keratin) my problem is that my eyebrows and eyelashes are blonde (thanks mom) and because of my KP my eyebrows are super thin (the hair amount not shape)! I can tell I have a naturally good shape but I just cant get them to grow! Can ANYONE help me!!? Thanks in advance


----------



## Leylani (Dec 19, 2009)

If your you need to grow out thin eyebrows; please try Castor Oil on them. It really works....! =D


----------



## britney54 (Dec 23, 2009)

I really need to grow my eyebrows out.. they are too thin for my taste and don't look very good so I want to grow them out and reshape them, but I couldn't bare to go to school with my eyebrows not groomed! So maybe I'll just wait till this summer to grow them out..


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 23, 2009)

Me too.... had mine botched at work. It will be a painfully slow process....lord give me strength! lol


----------



## janetsbreeze (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been growing them out for about a month now - cold turkey on tweezing. Mine are super thin from years of overplucking and I'm hoping that in time, I can move the high point of the arch a little further back. I need to get some castor oil!


----------



## riotlove (Dec 28, 2009)

i had never heard the castor oil thing!

i have scars in my eyebrows from random being a clumsy kid! it frustrates me. i can get my right eyebrow to look near perfect, left is a joke!


----------



## britney54 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I decided to let my eyebrows grow out, no matter how horrible they will look. Do you guys do anything in the meantime to keep your eyebrows looking decent while they are growing out?

And also, how long does it take approximately, for your eyebrows to grow out?


----------



## Chaeli (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine are really thick. It only takes a few weeks to grow them out if I want to reshape them.


----------



## honeymomo (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanna get my eyebrows done by a professional, so they look better.. but it's hard finding someone you can trust.


----------



## nack.josef (Jan 2, 2010)

You should try semi permanent make-up for your Eyebrows. It will completely solve your problem.


----------



## Shelley (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm growing mine out. I had a overzealous woman over pluck them. It's been about 6 months and they are growing pretty good. I just pluck a few strays here and there. There is one small area I need to grow that is a tiny bald spot. Hopefully it will. Luckily I found someone now that I trust.

I wonder if those serums or creams that grow hair faster works? I believe they make products for brow growth?


----------



## britney54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Still growing out my eyebrows.. I think I have been for 5 or 6 months now? And they are still not fully grown out yet. They look really horrible right now, can't wait for them to fully grow out so I can re-shape them again!

Usually I pluck them myself, but I'm pretty bad at it so I'm thinking about getting them professionally done but I'm afraid that they will mess them up. When you get them professionally done, do they ask what kind of shape you want, and how thin you want them, or do they find a good shape for you?


----------

